# a few of my cichlids



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

all these guys are in my 75g cichlid 'comunity' tank.

6" belly crawler pike that runs the tank


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

7" male Geophagus Altifrons


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

small 3.5" female firemouth


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

5" male salvini


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

3" male rainbow


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

3" green terror "silver saum"


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

and my 5" male port acara


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Great Pics Lemmy!








Love that Salvini!


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Nice fish Lemmy


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

GREAT collection. Very cool.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Nice fishies


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i really like those pikes , they make me wish i had a spot for another 75 to 100 gal tank

to setup myself up a ciclid community


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Love the pike lemm. Do you have any other crenicichla.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Very cool mix of cichlids!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

channafreak said:


> Love the pike lemm. Do you have any other crenicichla.


right now that's all that I have since my tanks are getting a bit crowded :laugh:

but as soon as i get some new tank setup i should be getting a johanna and a regani









here's another fish that's in the tank. my 9" clown knife


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

full tank shot


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

nice fishies!


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

nice, i would recomend a piece of black posterboard slapped on the back of that tank, $.52 at walmart for a 2' by 2.5' sheet


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

illnino said:


> nice, i would recomend a piece of black posterboard slapped on the back of that tank, $.52 at walmart for a 2' by 2.5' sheet


 I'm getting a black background this weekend for it and a few of my other tanks


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

yeha i just used black posterboard on one of my tnaks and its the best backgroun in the world for 44 cents


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0 so nice


----------

